# October 2011 FE Results - WI



## dakota_79 (Dec 12, 2011)

Results posted in NCEES account (haven't received email notification yet - just obsessively refreshing the page all day!). Passed on first try; 6 years out of school. Big relief! Now on to the SE next spring.


----------

